# concrete skull



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

after making some skulls and using different methods to see what the easiest and cheapest way , concrete was the best

plaster : $2 a skull to make , the bad : hard to pour , hard clean up ,not waterproof ,breaks easy , heavy, the good : shows good detail

great stuff foam:$1 to make, the bad : shrinks some , had to use latex with it to look its best , needs the right temperature to cure,
the good: lightweight

concrete: .22 cents to make ,the bad : heavy, the good : very cheap to make ,weatherproof ,easy to mix and pour , easy clean up , does not break easy

this is the first one I made and forgot to vibrate the air bubbles out like I do on the plaster ones , it should look good once it is painted


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice! Bet it will look great when painted!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, that came out nice and cheap is good!
And if anyone doesn't like it, just throw it at them...problem solved.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that concrete skull, LOTD! I can totally see my garden filled with these in unique places among the flowers. Cool!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

I am going to make a walkway with the skulls ,like those concrete forms at lowes hardware , I guess I will see how it turns out


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Make sure you show pictures!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't beat concrete for cheapness, and you got decent detail as well.

Might make for a not very comfortable walkway since it has a high profile, but it definitely will add character to your yard.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

No Roxy but it would make a nice veneer on the side of the house...


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

roxyblue, is that why I can not find a picture of a skull walkway on the internet, but I have to do it because the voices tell me to.
this is the skull I am going to use(no bubbles)it's a little flater and rounder than the other one, it will be 3 wide x 20 feet long


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

We all have to do what the voices tell us!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There'll be no walking in spike heels on that pathway:jol:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice. Cheap is good when you need skulls in bulk quantity!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

50 more and I will make the walkway ,tested it and it should work good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've been productive


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really nice work! Look at all those skelly skulls! Yay!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the can-do spirit on the skulls. I think they would look great as a path border and just have some mulch or pebbles for the walkway.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

Pumpkin5,thank u ATLfun, you sound concerned about safety, I have done way worse than a walkway , people thought the homemade 2 story slide I did was a bad idea too ,to steep and to fast (maybe it was ) but no one ever got hurt in the five years I had it .


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

the skulls are going half way in the ground and the filled in with black sand ,I did a test with some sand to see how safe and to see how much black sand I need because it costs a lot more than plain sand ,but should look very cool


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Those skulls look great! I'm sure the black sand will make them more awesome!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

That is such a cool idea!! What kind of mold did you use for the concrete skulls?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

Blackrose1978 said:


> That is such a cool idea!! What kind of mold did you use for the concrete skulls?


a cheap plastic skull cut in half


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Awesome..love the idea!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They look great. Pretty soon you'll have enough to fill a cemetery.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

scareme said:


> They look great. Pretty soon you'll have enough to fill a cemetery.


...or... A cement-ary.

Those would be bitchin pavers!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

the skulls are for a permanent walkway to my 2 story haunt


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Kool !!!!!!!!


----------

